# Yellow Edge Grouper Vs. Yellow Fin



## tgibs

I have herd many people say they have caught Yellow Edge Grouper off the N. Fl coast. 

Is this the same as the Yellow Fin Grouper you see down in the Bahamas and Keys? Are people calling Scamps Yellow Edge Grouper here?



Thanks for any help.


----------



## lastcast

Not the same. The Yellow Edge's colorings (body)looks like the Snowy to me, but has yellow fin edges. Here's a good pic.

http://www.cyberangler.com/photos/showphoto.php?photo=1567&size=big

Skip


----------



## markw4321

Great response/picture lastcast.

Check out the 3 grouper in the attached picture and you will seefrom closest to the "framing square" out to the right side of the photo in the following order you will see a:

1. Scamp

2. Yellowedge -you can begin to make out the white spots on him likea snowy 

3. Gag

Personally, I think the yellowedge tastes best of all.

Mark W


----------



## recess

> *tgibs (2/1/2010)*I have herd many people say they have caught Yellow Edge Grouper off the N. Fl coast.
> Is this the same as the Yellow Fin Grouper you see down in the Bahamas and Keys? Are people calling Scamps Yellow Edge Grouper here?
> 
> Thanks for any help.


I don't think they are at least not that i have heard we have yellowedge grouper, the scamp here look just like another grouper we have here also which is a yellow mouth grouper that resembles a scamp almost to the "T" that you might have heard.

TIM


----------



## tgibs

Thanks for the input. 



Skip that picture is perfect for telling the differences.


----------



## lastcast

This is a pretty good site for pics.

www.acfishing.com/fishid/list.html

Skip


----------



## Eastern Tackle

We have a hole in 350' that has these. I always called them yellowedges, since they looked more like scamps. The ones we call yellowmouths are normally deeper in 550'+ and are mixed with snowies. The pomps came from 170'.



I snapped some good pictures this past summer, because we were questioning ourselves.


----------



## lastcast

ET, I think the third grouper down on the first pic is the only Yellowmouth. It doesn't have the long tips on the tail like the Scamps. 

Skip


----------



## Eastern Tackle

I think they are all yellowedge. They all came from the same hole. Our snowies and yellowmouth are a lighter greyish color. I think that one had just been playing in the mud or something. Maybe male v. female. I don't know?


----------



## lastcast

From what I remember the Yellowmouth and scamp has pretty close if not exact colorings, shape, etc.One, at least the one I know of is the very tips of the tail. On the scamp they are a bit longer and tapered. On the YM they end in a more abrupt point and not as tapered or long. I did NOTsleep at a Holiday Inn last night though! Anybody else have an input?

Skip


----------



## markw4321

> *lastcast (2/3/2010)*From what I remember the Yellowmouth and scamp has pretty close if not exact colorings, shape, etc.One, at least the one I know of is the very tips of the tail. On the scamp they are a bit longer and tapered. On the YM they end in a more abrupt point and not as tapered or long. I did NOTsleep at a Holiday Inn last night though! Anybody else have an input?Skip


Agree with above!

Everything I have seen with respect to web pictures etcshows a bit of "yellow" coloration on the tail and fins on theyellowmouth grouper.Also,all websitesthat I found indicate that the range of the yellowmouth grouper is in the "southern gulf" for example:http://www.fishsanibel.com/fish/serranidae.htm#Yellowmouth%20Grouper

That said, realize scientists don't know everything, fish "ranges" may vary greatly and that juvi fish are often times colored differently when they reach maturity...

For me- for catch and keep purposes, if the fishhasa tail with "feathers" that are long and tapered on the tips, and the only yellow on the fishis in and around the mouth I amprobably going to count him as a scamp. Don't know how else to tell the difference...

Mark W


----------



## recess

> *lastcast (2/3/2010)*From what I remember the Yellowmouth and scamp has pretty close if not exact colorings, shape, etc.One, at least the one I know of is the very tips of the tail. On the scamp they are a bit longer and tapered. On the YM they end in a more abrupt point and not as tapered or long. I did NOTsleep at a Holiday Inn last night though! Anybody else have an input?
> 
> Skip


Correct . Yellowedges come from from 400+ and yellowmouths come between 180- 300 just my experiance and the third one in the pic is a yellowmouth all others are scamps . yellowedge is a deepwater grouper and yellowmouth is considered a shallow water grouper. but like said above the yellowedge looks just like a snowy except {yellow edges} on all fins. I wish i slept at a holiday inn last might have got some sleep.

TIM


----------



## lastcast

It seems the Yellow mouth has a pretty big range on the color patterns. Here's some good pics on a new site I found. Click on the slide show on the right. Pic #6 doesn't look like one to me. 

www.arkive.org/yellowmouth-grouper/mycteroperca-interstitialis/images.html

Skip


----------



## Eastern Tackle

Looking at it, these might all be scamps. I always felt like the scamps were darker in color than these other kind of grouper we catch. To be honest, as long as its 20" and not a gag or black, it goes in the box.  Our gags and blacks have to be 24".



Scamp


----------



## lastcast

Deff a scamp (tail), and a nice one. How do you say groupa sammich?

Skip


----------



## markw4321

> *lastcast (2/3/2010)*It seems the Yellow mouth has a pretty big range on the color patterns. Here's some good pics on a new site I found. Click on the slide show on the right. Pic #6 doesn't look like one to me.
> 
> 
> 
> www.arkive.org/yellowmouth-grouper/mycteroperca-interstitialis/images.html
> 
> 
> 
> Skip


Been quite a few years since I have seen one but number 6 looks like a Nassau grouper to me.

Mark


----------



## markw4321

> *recess (2/3/2010)*
> 
> 
> 
> *lastcast (2/3/2010)*From what I remember the Yellowmouth and scamp has pretty close if not exact colorings, shape, etc.One, at least the one I know of is the very tips of the tail. On the scamp they are a bit longer and tapered. On the YM they end in a more abrupt point and not as tapered or long. I did NOTsleep at a Holiday Inn last night though! Anybody else have an input?
> 
> 
> 
> Skip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correct . Yellowedges come from from 400+ and yellowmouths come between 180- 300 just my experiance and the third one in the pic is a yellowmouth all others are scamps . yellowedge is a deepwater grouper and yellowmouth is considered a shallow water grouper. but like said above the yellowedge looks just like a snowy except {yellow edges} on all fins. I wish i slept at a holiday inn last might have got some sleep.
> 
> 
> 
> TIM
Click to expand...

Yep look at the yellow around the eye of the third fish and when I blow the picture up I can 

See a bit of yellow on the tip of his tail. None of the others have that.

Mark


----------



## CATCH-ALL

LastCast - Nice job, you nailed it spot on for Yellowedge. I've caught only one but it was one of my biggest ever - it went 27 lbs and change.

I caught that one at Pushbutton Hill off Stuart on the east coast.

Catch


----------



## jimmyjams4110

Alls I know is that I wouldn't be trusting icy slimey fish of that quality on a thin stretch of dock like that... 

Some real pretty Scamps in the pics. 3rd fish down is the only unknown to me.


----------



## lastcast

Just thought I'd bring this back up because it was a good discussion on Yellow Mouth VS Scamp, and because of some recent threads on them. These two are often confussed, and in doing so, might get a ticket. Scamp are 16" pinched tail and Yellow Mouth are 20" pinched tail. Eastern Tackle's pic is a good pic of the Scamp, note the extra "feathers" on the tail and the long points. Yellow Mouths don't have such an elongated point and no feathers. Again just bringing this up FYI. Thoughts?


----------



## FenderBender

Now THIS is what i call a yellowedge... who ate a highlighter. Seriously, what is it? Caught it vertical jigging at the Mass


----------



## OBsession

lastcast said:


> ET, I think the third grouper down on the first pic is the only Yellowmouth. It doesn't have the long tips on the tail like the Scamps.
> 
> Skip


I agree, 3 Scamp, 1 yellow mouth, not to be confused with Yellow Edge Grouper who are usually found near the deep water Snowy Grouper


----------



## Floppy

Is that a trick question? Because I sure would like to know what fish that is or, has it been photo shopped?


----------



## FenderBender

Floppy said:


> Is that a trick question? Because I sure would like to know what fish that is or, has it been photo shopped?


 
No, that bright yellow grouper is not a photoshop, I found it in a fishing report from the Maldives. Awesome fish, wish they had them up this way! And I really don't know the exact species.


----------



## feelin' wright

Thats is why you to do not smell highlighters to catch a buzz.


----------



## FISHUNT7

feelin' wright said:


> Thats is why you to do not smell highlighters to catch a buzz.


I think somebody sniffed too many Highlighters. :wacko:


----------



## Cynosion

Those are two African Pompanos, a tilefish, three scamp and a yellowmouth grouper. As lastcast said, the third one down is the yellowmouth. The tail of the yellowmouth is the give away, as it is a perfect jagged broom shape with no trailing tips. The two in the second picture are scamps as well. See the following link for a perfect picture of a yellowedge grouper. Note the popped eyes. Usually yellowedges come in from 200 feet or deeper. Note also that outside third of the edges of the pectoral fins are very yellow. Finally, note the very pronounced yellow eyes on the yellowedges. 

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_47bUfLZTF_0/S9Tj1zMs0tI/AAAAAAAAANU/jXd1ckPRCCg/s1600/P4173042.JPG

Happy trails,

Ant+


----------



## FLDiver

How is the shallow water grouper catch looking?? Any word?


----------

